# replacing gutter apron



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

When putting a new roof on what is the easiest way to replace the drip edge and gutter apron? The drip edge isn't so bad but my gutter apron has the supports for the gutters drilled threw it so i would have to remove my gutters to replace it. Is there an easier war to install new gutter apron so i don't have to remove my gutters? Thanks


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Tin snips is the way some roofers do it. See you shouldn't have to cut out very much. Just line the gutter apron up then just make a straight up cut on the right and on the left. Then bend it up it should fall into place. Now i'm not sure if this is the way ed or the other roofer in the former would do it. The guy with the pickup avatar. I can't think of his name. The gaf man.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

747 said:


> Tin snips is the way some roofers do it. See you shouldn't have to cut out very much. *Just line the gutter apron up then just make a straight up cut on the right and on the left. Then bend it up it should fall into place.* Now i'm not sure if this is the way ed or the other roofer in the former would do it. The guy with the pickup avatar. I can't think of his name. The gaf man.


That is exactly how I do it unless they want the gutters removed and re-installed.

I can't think of the guy you are referring to with the pick-up avatar. I guess I never pay attention to those things.

Ed


----------



## alanchad (Dec 8, 2006)

*Pickup*

Trg???


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

alanchad said:


> Trg???



Thats him...:thumbsup: East coast roofer.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I never paid attention to his avatar because he usually has such good information written down that I get distracted, but yeah, now I remember his truck in the picture.

Ed


----------

